# Alpacas and Goats



## MenagerieMama (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, we are finally getting goats in a few short weeks and I am learning all I can about them now.   We currently have a few alpacas and I am wondering if anyone has had success or trouble with housing and fencing goats and alpacas in the same area?  

We know alpacas.  We know that mineral blocks and such for other livestock are bad for them.  I would be so grateful to learn what tricks and advice others use if they keep both goats and alpacas in the same general area.

We are homesteading on under an acre...we need to find creative solutions with our limited space.  Our alpacas have an open "pasture" with a 3 and 1/2 sided 8 x 8 shed we feed their grain (pellets), hay, and loose minerals in.  

My husband brought home materials to build the goats (nigerian dwarf doe, and 2 nigerian dwarf x nubian doelings) a shelter.  I'm wondering if the goats will wreak havoc in the alpaca shed, if we can block them from scarfing their food, if it would be better just to house them all together?    

I have so many questions (and so many questions I'm not thinking of yet).  I welcome all advice!

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 18, 2011)

Can you house them in separate shelters and then let them out on pasture together? You would probably be fine out in the pasture but it would be easier if their feed and minerals were in separate areas that the other can't get to. Alpacas shouldn't have the extra copper and goats shouldn't have the alpaca feed since the calcium to phosphorus ratio is not good for goats.


----------



## Chirpy (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, some people do keep them together and it seems to work just fine.  However, you do need to be aware of the potential danger of doing so.   Alpacas are very susceptible to CL (caseous lymphadenitis) with really bad results if infected.

Spend some time researching that issue before making your decision.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi. I am quite interested in knowing if alpacas are as skiddish with rain as goats? Looking into getting alpacas but wondering so much about them and how it can be done on small land like you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 8, 2013)

Alpacas do not like to be in the rain. You would need a shelter so they can get out of rain.


----------

